# Surprise



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't know if I told you, but I caught a serious illness when I was at Nationals in Chicago. I had a really bad fever.....PUPPY fever. Well, on Monday I was cured. I am just out of my mind happy and completely in love. Even though, I desperately wanted a puppy, I actually forgot how truly wonderful they are. I have been smiling and laughing since the moment I saw this adorable face.










A video is worth ten thousand words...so here goes....

http://vid1118.photobucket.com/albums/k613/SylieS/fifi1_zpsjo54wzif.mp4


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

So cute--congrats!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sylvia -

So adorable - looks like a talkative one too. What a perfect little face. I loved the way she jumped all around. I am very happy for you.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Just precious and absolutely adorable!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh Sylvia she's beautiful!!! Are you calling her Fifi?


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh!! Look at that adorable little Malt!!! That expression is just priceless.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh Sylvia she's beautiful!!! Are you calling her Fifi?


Yes, we call her Fifi.....and already she comes. 

She is 18 weeks old. She slept through the first night and every night so far. She is really playful and funny, but when I pick her up she just cuddles quietly.

I didn't expect MiMi to take to her right away, because MiMi has never liked puppies, but it surprised me that Ray would have nothing to do with her. They are getting better, while they haven't played with her yet, they don't move away or growl when she gets close to them anymore. It will take time.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili::chili: Congratulations Sylvia :chili::chili: what a surprise, so I wanna know who FiFi's breeder is, she is beautiful :wub:
if Ray and Mimi is anything like my Matilda they will be jealous but also really enjoy having a younger fluff around, Matilda acts so much younger, Maddie and Matilda are very close, they don't share a bed but they constantly touch noses:wub: and play together, Matilda watches out for Maddie, just so precious 
Be prepared for much laughter, having a new fluff come to your home really makes you feel younger.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

You know how cute I think she is. . . . multiply it a million times and you will be closer to the truth. I hope she turns out to be what you really, really want!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

. . . . having a new fluff come to your home really makes you feel younger.
__________________
Really Paula? Lisi made me feel much older, but if that is the case I would like a "case" of puppies!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Congrats on Fifi. She looks like she will keep you busy. So cute.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh my goodness, I cannot even handle all the cuteness!!! Congratulations!! :wub:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Congratulations!
Fifi is adorable! So fluffy❤


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She's so adorable, and spunky. I love how she shakes her head, she's taking you on LOL.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations Sylvia!
She is beyond cute. I love how she bounces!
Enjoy every single moment!
:aktion033:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Smiling ear to ear for you Sylvia!!! Fifi is too adorable:wub::wub::wub: LOVE her for sure!!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats! She is adorable!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind words. I've been sitting here watching this puppy and trying to remember when MiMi was a puppy. I remember more of the things that Ray did as a goofy puppy. Pictures are nice, but now I will have videos to relive Fifi's puppyhood.

She pooped herself out playing with toys and is asleep at my feet.:wub2::wub2::wub2:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylvia - I'm so happy for you. What a great addition to your household. Such joy. Since I got Tyler at 8 months, I never had a puppy that young and am enjoying seeing Fifi!!:chili::chili:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sylvia, I told you on FB how tickled I was for you! And then here is Fifi on SM! She is so adorable ! I LOVE her!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I know I commented of FB but it's worth repeating. I LOVE HER!! She is just adorable and I couldn't be happier for you.


----------



## Joey's Mom (Jul 20, 2015)

She is sooooo adorable!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Beautiful puppy. I am so happy you got the little girl you wanted. Enjoy her!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

What a nice surprise!! Wow!!:chili::chili:Fifi is gorgeous! I love her already.. Congrats!!!:wub:Who is the breeder??


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

She's simply beautiful.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

She sure was worth waiting for, wasn't she!!!!!!!! :wub::aktion033: :chili:

Not sure if I can go, but I hope you take her to the Nationals next year.....Fifi has to be in the fashion show!!!! 

I do NOT have puppy fever, but I sure enjoy watching yours! :innocent: keep the videos coming!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations! She is beautiful!!!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

F...........For sure a darling:tender:

I...........Is she for real????:happy:

F...........Four is a crowd, but I would take her any timearty::happy dance:

I...........I hope I don't catch the "puppy fever" from you:HistericalSmiley:




Was it planned? Or was it a National robbery?

:you rock: Congratulation on this little treasure.





.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh wow, Slyvia! Congratulations. Such a beautiful baby girl princess pup pup.
Xoxoxooxoxox


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am out of breath from trying to run back and forth from FB to here and back! :yes:

I already expressed on FB that Fifi is a beautiful puppy and that I wish for you to enjoy many wonderful years with her. :heart:

The video is adorable! She looks so cute hopping along like a bunny!:wub:


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Congrats:aktion033:!
I love how she bounces:wub:! 
What is her name?


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

SO BEYOND ADORABLE!!! I just KNOW you are having the time of your life...Love that girl already, you better bring her to Nationals so Georgie can play with her!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

lydiatug said:


> SO BEYOND ADORABLE!!! I just KNOW you are having the time of your life...Love that girl already, you better bring her to Nationals so Georgie can play with her!


I hope to do that. Fortunately, Spokane will be a relatively easy trip for us.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

LOVE_BABY said:


> Congrats:aktion033:!
> I love how she bounces:wub:!
> What is her name?


Fifi :wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

OMG she's adorable! :wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

More Pictures Please!!
She is adorable. How is Mimi taking it?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sylvia...she's absolutely beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

So Sylvia how is FIFI doing? Need to see more pictures


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula,

I think Sylvia is so happy right now that her feet never touch the ground. You can tell by her posts she is beyond the moon (and there wasn't even alcohol involved this time, JK - near Napa Valley wine is always involved). It does my heart good to see her so elevated especially given the sadness of the loss of her dear RuRu (who had such a great and long life). Just as it lifts me up seeing the joy you have with Maddie in the house, especially after you experienced so much sadness from the passing of MS B&B (who also had a great and long life). I think we will see more pictures when she returns to earth. I am so happy for both of you - you both deserve happiness in your lives for all you do for others and for your babies.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> Paula,
> 
> I think Sylvia is so happy right now that her feet never touch the ground. You can tell by her posts she is beyond the moon (and there wasn't even alcohol involved this time, JK - near Napa Valley wine is always involved). It does my heart good to see her so elevated especially given the sadness of the loss of her dear RuRu (who had such a great and long life). Just as it lifts me up seeing the joy you have with Maddie in the house, especially after you experienced so much sadness from the passing of MS B&B (who also had a great and long life). I think we will see more pictures when she returns to earth. I am so happy for both of you - you both deserve happiness in your lives for all you do for others and for your babies.


So true! I have a new video, but I am trying to figure out how to post it directly into the thread.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sylvia, ]

You need to post it to photobucket or youtube (make it public) and add a link from there to the thread


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

Oh my goodness, she is just adorable. Congratulations on you new little one.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

She's beyond adorable.:wub: Congratulations!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylvia, I saw your videos of Fifi on FB. 

She is soooo adorable! I love the way she bounces and hops like a little bunny! 

It sounds as though sweet MiMi is starting to warm up to her new sister. 

I am so happy for you!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Sylvia, I saw your videos of Fifi on FB.
> 
> She is soooo adorable! I love the way she bounces and hops like a little bunny!
> 
> ...



Yes, today we were all sitting out on the deck and Fifi laid down next to MiMi, and MiMi did not get up and walk away. Progress is slow. I have to remind that brat Ray about how, as a puppy, he would grab Ru's tail and drag her around. She didn't like it, but she didn't growl or snap at him. These two both forget how obnoxious they were...and Fifi is more polite than they ever were.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

:wub: Come on Sylvia let's see more pictures of this sweet little girl.
:wub2:


----------



## --Ash-- (Dec 14, 2013)

She is absolutely adorable! I love the video .


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

cyndrae said:


> :wub: Come on Sylvia let's see more pictures of this sweet little girl.
> :wub2:


Yes, Please!!!:tender:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I AM DROOLING!!!! :wub2::tender:



Sylie said:


> I don't know if I told you, but I caught a serious illness when I was at Nationals in Chicago. I had a really bad fever.....PUPPY fever. Well, on Monday I was cured. I am just out of my mind happy and completely in love. Even though, I desperately wanted a puppy, I actually forgot how truly wonderful they are. I have been smiling and laughing since the moment I saw this adorable face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sarahsphere (Oct 4, 2015)

She is so beautiful! :wub:


----------

